# Fotocelula encendida todo el tiempo



## ruben075 (May 30, 2011)

Hola amigos. 
tengo una duda, quisiera saber si es posible que tenga una fotocelula en "corto" por asi decirle, ya que he hecho infinidades de estas conexiones con lamparas y farolas con fotocelula, pero una en particular, que sale de una linea individual,  queda encendida todo el tiempo. 
esta bien ubicada, en un lugar donde la luz del dia le da barbaro, pero nunca se apaga.
agradezco si me pueden quitar de esta duda ya que he estado pensando bastante en esto.


----------



## adrianm (Jun 1, 2011)

Estimado, ese fotocontrol esta quemado.. simplemente reemplazalo.. que se quede siempre encendida es por que o te vino fallado o se te quemo. De todas maneras tene en cuenta que algunas vienen con orientacion, te indican con una flecha que debes colocar hacia el norte.. tene en cuenta eso tambien. saludos.
Adrian.


----------

